# New goggles



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Googgles

start there?


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

well no shit but like can you give some tips on decent goggles because i honestly dont get the goggle thing they all seem the same to me


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I like spherical lenses. 

This year I considered riding Oakley Crowbars, Electric EG2s, Smith I/Os, or Von Zipper Feenoms.

After trying them all on, I decided to get the Electric EG2s. I liked how much more peripheral vision they provided.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I too was was torn between the I/O EG2 and Feenoms... Went with the EG2 as well range of vision is unparalleled and comfy


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

They aren't all the same. Some people have a hard time finding goggles that will fit their face properly (gaps where the foam doesn't seal against their face). Some people have a hard time finding goggles that don't pinch their nose/nostrils when wearing them (which makes it tougher to breath and still keep them on while out riding). Others are sticklers for having as wide a field-of-vision as possible... and others still look for goggles that look cool or will mate with their helmets properly, or allow them to wear glasses under them.

Honestly, you won't know what to look for in a goggle until you have worn a pair long enough to find a problem with it. My advice would be to find something that fits properly, vents well enough to eliminate fog and has the ability to swap lenses.

Smith Fuse ($30 for last season's at Marshalls/T.J. Maxx, $50-$60 new) is a decent place to start if you aren't hung up on getting spherical lenses.



thtrussiankid01 said:


> well no shit but like can you give some tips on decent goggles because i honestly dont get the goggle thing they all seem the same to me


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I see russian in your nick =) 

Вообще лучше заказывать что-нибудь верхнее прошлых сезонов. На ибэе можно найти anon realm за 60 баксов. Верхняя маска. Отличная вентиляция, дизайн и обзор. Электрики тоже круто, но они там от 130 баксов. Дороговато ИМХО. Можно найти Smith IO, но я их не юзал, и сказать ничего не могу. 

Мой голос за реалм.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

TLN said:


> I see russian in your nick =)
> 
> Вообще лучше заказывать что-нибудь верхнее прошлых сезонов. На ибэе можно найти anon realm за 60 баксов. Верхняя маска. Отличная вентиляция, дизайн и обзор. Электрики тоже круто, но они там от 130 баксов. Дороговато ИМХО. Можно найти Smith IO, но я их не юзал, и сказать ничего не могу.
> 
> Мой голос за реалм.


спасибо большое


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I wish my university Russian lessons stuck with me still haha I can only read some of it..


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Я могу использовать Google для перевода тоже. Что сейчас?


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Smith I/O - i think i will wear them while i drive to the post office - see ya


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm going to say Smith I/O. They're pretty damn expensive though (got them half off thankfully). 

I'm assuming you're not asian right?


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

honestly if the spherical goggles are what i think they are then i would like to get a set. I'd need something pretty durable, keeps the glare to a minimum and look nice
yea


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

But my vote is still for anon realm. As it's no worse then I/O, but you can get it for cheap. Considering, that russinkid lives in Russia, you shoud add shipping price overseas. So it's be more then $150 for I/O. And you can try to get in $100 for anon(amy be a bit less). But any of this would great choice.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

TLN said:


> But my vote is still for anon realm. As it's no worse then I/O, but you can get it for cheap. Considering, that russinkid lives in Russia, you shoud add shipping price overseas. So it's be more then $150 for I/O. And you can try to get in $100 for anon(amy be a bit less). But any of this would great choice.


No i dont live in Russia right now
we immigrated to America so im good with shipping haha


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ashbury Warlock. Drop Espi.


----------

